# Game # 11: Cavs vs. Memphis



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="475"><tbody><tr><td class="subMatchUp" align="center">2006-07 Stats at a Glance</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center"> <table border="0"> <tbody><tr> <td align="center" width="235"></td> <td align="center" width="5">@</td> <td align="center" width="235"></td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" width="235">News | Players | Stats | Schedule</td> <td align="center" width="5"> </td> <td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" width="235">News | Players | Stats | Schedule</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center"> <table border="0"> <tbody><tr> <td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" width="235"> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td colspan="2" class="inTxtB">Memphis Grizzlies </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">Record: </td><td class="inTxt">2 - 8 (.200)</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">Standings: </td><td class="inTxt">Fifth, Southwest</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">At Home: </td><td class="inTxt">2 - 3</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">At Road: </td><td class="inTxt">0 - 5</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">Streak: </td><td class="inTxt">W 1</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td align="center" width="5"> </td> <td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" width="235"> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td colspan="2" class="inTxtB">Cleveland Cavaliers </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">Record: </td><td class="inTxt">7 - 3 (.700)</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">Standings: </td><td class="inTxt">First, Central</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">At Home: </td><td class="inTxt">5 - 1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">At Road: </td><td class="inTxt">2 - 2</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">Streak: </td><td class="inTxt">L 1</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center"> <table border="0"> <tbody><tr> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="235"> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td colspan="4" class="hr" align="center"> Season </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">PPG: </td><td class="inTxt"> 94.0</td> <td class="inTxtB">Opp PPG: </td><td class="inTxt"> 97.4</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">FG%: </td><td class="inTxt">.416</td> <td class="inTxtB">Opp FG%: </td><td class="inTxt">.455</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">RPG: </td><td class="inTxt"> 40.4</td> <td class="inTxtB">Opp RPG: </td><td class="inTxt"> 44.7</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td align="center" width="5"> </td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="235"> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td colspan="4" class="hr" align="center"> Season </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">PPG: </td><td class="inTxt"> 96.8</td> <td class="inTxtB">Opp PPG: </td><td class="inTxt"> 92.8</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">FG%: </td><td class="inTxt">.448</td> <td class="inTxtB">Opp FG%: </td><td class="inTxt">.446</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">RPG: </td><td class="inTxt"> 44.1</td> <td class="inTxtB">Opp RPG: </td><td class="inTxt"> 36.7</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left"> Back to Top</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center"> <table border="0"> <tbody><tr> <td nowrap="nowrap" valign="top" width="235"> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="inTxtB" width="115">Player</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="30">G</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="30">PPG</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="30">RPG</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="30">APG</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Atkins, C</td> <td class="inTxt">10</td> <td class="inTxt">15.1</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.0</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.5</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Miller, M</td> <td class="inTxt">10</td> <td class="inTxt">15.0</td> <td class="inTxt"> 6.3</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.4</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Warrick, H</td> <td class="inTxt">10</td>  <td class="inTxt">14.9</td> <td class="inTxt"> 6.4</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.3</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Swift, S</td> <td class="inTxt">7</td> <td class="inTxt">11.0</td> <td class="inTxt"> 3.9</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.6</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Gay, R</td> <td class="inTxt">10</td> <td class="inTxt"> 9.3</td> <td class="inTxt"> 4.7</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.2</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Stoudamire, D</td> <td class="inTxt">10</td> <td class="inTxt"> 8.5</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.7</td> <td class="inTxt"> 3.7</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Jones, E</td> <td class="inTxt">6</td> <td class="inTxt"> 6.8</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.0</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.5</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Roberts, L</td> <td class="inTxt">10</td> <td class="inTxt"> 6.4</td> <td class="inTxt"> 6.3</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.8</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Lowry, K</td> <td class="inTxt">9</td> <td class="inTxt"> 5.8</td>  <td class="inTxt"> 3.1</td> <td class="inTxt"> 3.3</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Tsakalidis, J</td> <td class="inTxt">6</td> <td class="inTxt"> 4.5</td> <td class="inTxt"> 4.5</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.0</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Jones, D</td> <td class="inTxt">10</td> <td class="inTxt"> 3.6</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.8</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.5</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Cardinal, B</td> <td class="inTxt">5</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.6</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.6</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.0</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Johnson, A</td> <td class="inTxt">2</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.0</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.0</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.0</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="5"> <table width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="ch" width="80">Head Coach: </td><td>Mike Fratello</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td align="center" width="5"> </td> <td nowrap="nowrap" valign="top" width="235"> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" width="100%">  <tbody><tr> <td class="inTxtB" width="115">Player</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="30">G</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="30">PPG</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="30">RPG</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="30">APG</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">James, L</td> <td class="inTxt">10</td> <td class="inTxt">28.6</td> <td class="inTxt"> 7.3</td> <td class="inTxt"> 6.2</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Hughes, L</td> <td class="inTxt">8</td> <td class="inTxt">13.8</td> <td class="inTxt"> 3.5</td> <td class="inTxt"> 3.1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Gooden, D</td> <td class="inTxt">10</td> <td class="inTxt">11.0</td> <td class="inTxt"> 9.5</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.7</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Marshall, D</td> <td class="inTxt">10</td> <td class="inTxt"> 9.4</td> <td class="inTxt"> 4.7</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.7</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Ilgauskas, Z</td> <td class="inTxt">10</td> <td class="inTxt"> 9.1</td> <td class="inTxt"> 7.7</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Jones, D</td> <td class="inTxt">10</td> <td class="inTxt"> 8.4</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.5</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.9</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Pavlovic, A</td> <td class="inTxt">8</td> <td class="inTxt"> 8.0</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.4</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.3</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Varejao, A</td> <td class="inTxt">10</td> <td class="inTxt"> 6.4</td> <td class="inTxt"> 5.1</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.8</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Snow, E</td> <td class="inTxt">10</td> <td class="inTxt"> 3.5</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.9</td> <td class="inTxt"> 3.6</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Brown, S</td> <td class="inTxt">4</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.0</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.0</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.0</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Wesley, D</td> <td class="inTxt">9</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.9</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.0</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.2</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Gibson, D</td> <td class="inTxt">3</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.7</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.3</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.7</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Pollard, S</td> <td class="inTxt">2</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.0</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.5</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.0</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="5"> <table width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="ch" width="80">Head Coach: </td><td>Mike Brown</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table>
Games Notes:
- We better win this one easily. I mean I would really like Brown to stress to put the Grizzlies down as quickly as possible. It will be important as we have a back to back tommorrow
-Hopefully Gooden breaks out against the team that gave up on him. He's been in a funk since his hot start
-More Brown and Gibson Please


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

We need to win this game. Our schedule late in the year is just brutal.

Also who knows when Mr. Glass will be back, it will be alot tougher to beat Indy or even Philly on the road starting a Wesley/Snow backcourt. 

Lebron needs to come out hot and put this game away, Grizz beat Orl so the other night so they will prob pack it in if we stretch out a 15-20 pt lead.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

I hate to say it but Cleveland rarely opens big leads early and hold onto them for the duration of the entire game. If we go up big early, the Grizzlies will rally back and James will have to finish the game out and play all of the 4th. But if we get the gradual kind of lead, then LeBron can leave early in the 4th. Have you seen other teams where their star player could sit the entire 4th on the bench? I can't remember the last time Cleveland could do that.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Wow. What a 1st quarter. 

Cleveland leads by 12 points after the opening quarter (25-13).


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

That's exactly how we needed to start. Really if I was Brown, I would leave James in and go for the kill early in the 1st half. 

Let the bench finish out the half.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Shannon looked good in his minutes out there.

Nice job defensively closing out on shooters, also made some nice passes off the dribble and entry feed into Z.

Hopefully he gets more minutes in the 2nd half.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

DJ again playing well...gotta give credit where it's due. DJ has been getting it done lately.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Damon Jones is looking good right now. Keep it up!


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Tonight is LBJ's dunk fest and you're all invited.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Either Memphis is really that bad, or our guys are finally starting to click within the offense.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

This game feels strange. So far, it's a wire-to-wire lead. It's not usual to see these types of games for Cleveland.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland leads 80-66 after the 3rd quarter. Hopefully Cleveland holds off an early 4th quarter comeback charge and the bench can play out the game.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

How are we only up two now? God Lebron shooting has been terrible.

Thank God for Damon Jones ROFL :wink:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

remy23 said:


> . If we go up big early, the Grizzlies will rally back and James will have to finish the game out and play all of the 4th.


Good call. It's like clockwork. This team treats big leads as a cushion to sleep on.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron gets in these weird passive modes. When his jumper is off it just throws his entire game out of sync


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Damon's been good this year. Relatively speaking.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Granted Lebron hasn't been very aggressive tonight, but has anyone else noticed that the refs seem to be making a concerted effort _not_ to let him get to the line? He's gotten hacked multiple times all night and hasn't gone to the line yet, save a technical.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

The more things change the more things stay the same we are getting more of this stupid Snow/Jones backcourt which simply doesn't work. Mike Brown is incredibly stubborn at times.

And if Snow is so valuable on D how come Atkins has 17 points?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

It's wierd that Lebron has had two subpar games in a row: can't remember the last time that happened


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

up 1pt 18 seconds left cavs ball


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

If the Grizzlies win this game they'll have been ahead for like less than 20 seconds for the entire game.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Terrible time to turn the ball over Lebron .


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

DJ pretty much gets sole credit for this win.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Gooden and Jones really played well today


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I think Hughes is one of those games whose effect on the Cavs is just not reflected by stats. His PER, +/-, opponent PER are simply not good, but this team w/o him regresses significantly. Probably because the rest of our backcourt is really bad his loss magnified


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> I think Hughes is one of those games whose effect on the Cavs is just not reflected by stats. His PER, +/-, opponent PER are simply not good, but this team w/o him regresses significantly. Probably because the rest of our backcourt is really bad his loss magnified


 * Caveat: Jones has been ok this year - not terrible like last year


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Damon Jones=Legend.


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

Damon Jones/Drew Gooden co players of the game


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Cavs still play to their competition. But at least we pulled it out.

Lebron should bounce back against Toronto, i'd expect us to win that one now.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Bright Spot: we won with Lebron playing subpar
Not so good spot: We should have really hammered the Grizzlies. I'm so sick of the Cavs playing down to there competition.

Bright Spot: Damon Jones and Drew Gooden
Not so Good Spot: why couldn't we get Brown and Gibson some minutes when we were up by 10+?

Bright Spot: keep holding the fort till Hughes come back
Not So Good Spot: Need these wins against subpar lottery teams even though there a lot fo back to backs


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Cavs still play to their competition. But at least we pulled it out.
> 
> Lebron should bounce back against Toronto, i'd expect us to win that one now.


Maybe... but I'm starting to think it's mostly going to depend on how much Lebron respects Toronto.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

I was really scared with Wesly-Jones-Snow on the floor. I know we at times like to go with our small lineup, but thats usualy for speed and shooting. Well Wesley/Snow dont fit that mold. 

He stayed with that lineup forever, it was almost as if he was going to win or lose with that lineup out there. Shame Sasha put up such a gooseegg tonight, Brown maybe slowly gaining minutes.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

LBJ to LJ for 3 said:


> I was really scared with Wesly-Jones-Snow on the floor. I know we at times like to go with our small lineup, but thats usualy for speed and shooting. Well Wesley/Snow dont fit that mold.
> 
> He stayed with that lineup forever, it was almost as if he was going to win or lose with that lineup out there. Shame Sasha put up such a gooseegg tonight, Brown maybe slowly gaining minutes.


Man i'd have to agree. The Wesley signing is turning out to be bad just because Brown insists on playing him over Sasha and Brown/Gibson. I don't see it changing anytime soon either.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I was worried about a Wesley/Snow backcourt or Jones/Snow but Wesley/Snow/Jones? I just don't get it. For all the good things Mike Brown does these decisions are baffling


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Box Score*

*Cleveland 97, Memphis 94*


----------



## LOYALTY (May 23, 2003)

I expect to see Gibson on the floor against Toronto. We have to put him in there to stay in front of T.J. Ford. I don't care if he plays 15 minutes and fouls out. Just put him in to slow Ford down. Otherwise T.J. will eat Snow, Jones, and Wesley alive.

I also expect to see Sasha and Shannon get minutes. Lebron should NOT have to play 40 minutes in this next game. Coach Brown needs to use his roster to keep his superstar fresh. It's a long season.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

What will be annoying to see is when Larry Hughes comes back, will Wesley get Pavs spot on the bench?

Because in effect that means that Sasha lost his role because Larry Hughes got injured, which is just backwards. He should be playing more, not less.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

^Based on what's happened so far in the season, that's exactly what will happen.

Imagine how much more athletic our bench would be with Sasha/Gibson/Brown getting minutes. Those guys are hungry to make plays and establish themselves, combine that energy with AV and DJ/Marshall...damn, our bench would actually be good.

Instead Brown will trot out a Wesley/DJ backcourt when Hughes comes back


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Pretty strong words from Pluto here:





> *CLEVELAND - *It's time for Mike Brown to challenge his team, to tell the Cavaliers that the way they played Tuesday night at Quicken Loans Arena is utterly unacceptable.
> 
> It doesn't matter that the Cavaliers squeezed out a 97-94 victory over the Memphis Grizzlies. The Cavs coach has to make sure his team understands he will demand more of them, that he'll pull starters or do whatever it takes to avoid another scare like this.
> 
> ...


http://www.ohio.com/mld/ohio/sports/basketball/nba/cleveland_cavaliers/16073354.htm


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

^ I remember lebron drove the ball once in the first half i think it was and got stuffed by swift, i dont think i saw him drive at all after that... 

I also think that our offensive flow is much better with james on the bench, we accually move the ball when hes siting, 

everytime he gets the ball i nthe half court, be it on a screen, or just a regular pass, he gets it, stands there for 5-7 secs, let the defense set up then drives, its retarded i dont understand why you wouldnt do a fake pass then drive straight to the basket, i play bball at a league and i think EVERYONE Knows its better to drive before the defense is set up rather then having everyone stare at you holding the ball, then driving... sigh


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

^ I think yesterday is a bit of an aberration. His off the ball movement is one of his big improvements this year


----------

